# Ahed Associates - Sanofi Aventis



## Ovais (Apr 30, 2009)

*Project:* Aventis Pakistan (Administration Building)
*Scope of Work:* Building Envelope with Interior Design works and Landscaping
*Location*: Karachi - Pakistan
*Site Area:* 1.75 Acres
*Built-up Area*: 40,000 Sqft.
*Start Date*: January 2004
*Completion Date:* Phase I June 2005, Phase II April 2006
*Architects*: Ahed Associates

*Project Team:* 
*Managing Architect:* Ejaz Ahed
*Principal Architect:* Arshad Kamal
*Senior Coordinator:* Mehdi Ismail
*Visualizer*: Syed Muhammad Ovais
*Draftsman:* Murtaza Raza, Syed Sadiq Ali, Muhammad Naveed


Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis




















Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis











Sanofi Aventis


----------



## Umair Siddiqui (May 15, 2009)

*i just can say*

i just can say its awsome...


----------



## Umair Siddiqui (May 15, 2009)

*This project is marvelous*

This project is marvelous


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

this is really nice... :cheers:


----------

